# Llanfairpwllgwyn.......



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A couple were driving in their Motorhome through Wales.....



At Llanfairpwllgwyngllgogerychwryndrobwllyantsllyogogogoch,

they stopped for lunch and the gent from the 'van asked the waitress, 



"Before we order, could you please settle an argument for us?

Would you please pronounce where we are... very slowly?"








The waitress being blonde leaned over and said, "Burrr-gurrr-Kinngg..."


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but you told it all wrong, Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch does not have a Burrr-gurrr-Kinngg it has a Maaccdonnnnnnnalllds

Mike

P.S.

worth a look, the longest web domain :lol: :
http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch.com/


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Shows how old I am, thought it was a little Chef :lol:


----------

